# آخر كلام: والدة الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل .. أميريكية



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2012)

*قال مصدر مسئول في اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، رفض نشر اسمه، أن اللجنة حصلت على مستندات رسمية تؤكد حصول والدة حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية الرئاسية على الجنسية الأمريكية، وهو ما يمنعه من الترشح.

وتابع المصدر: توقيع أبو إسماعيل على إقرار بصحة البيانات الواردة في الأوراق، يعني إحالة الملف إلى النيابة، وتوجيه تهمة التزوير في أوراق رسمية للمرشح

وحسب المصدر فإن الملف الآن أمام المجلس العسكري لاتخاذ قرار.

واضاف المصدر: حازم كان يدعي أكثر من مرة خلال تقديمه الأوراق أن المخابرات الأمريكية تدبر شيئا ضده في الخفاء، وروج تلك الرواية وسط أنصاره، الذين هتفوا أمام اللجنة ضد الولايات المتحدة متوعدين بالرد إذا تم استبعاد حازم، رغم أن والدة حازم حاصلة على الجنسية الأمريكية، وهناك مستندات رسمية بذلك، وأمام إصرار المرشح على روايته التي تكذبها المستندات، أحالت اللجنة الملف إلى المجلس العسكري لإتخاذ قرار نهائي.

يأتي ذلك بعد النفي المتكرر من حازم وحملته لحصول والدته المتوفاه على الجنسية الأمريكية، وطمأن أنصاره أكثر من مرة بأن والدته “مصرية 100% ولم تحمل جنسية أخرى

نقلا عن موقع البديل
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2012)

*اممممم ااتمنى يكون الخبر صحيح ع الاقل هيكون كابوس من الكوابيس الكتيره انزااح
هو من حوالى ساعه كان بجاتووو ع احدى الفضائيات بيكدب انه ف اى نتيجه للبحث ف صحة اوراق المرشحين لحد دلوقتى لا بالسلب ولا بالايجاب
عموما هيبان*


----------



## grges monir (1 أبريل 2012)

عايزة يطير لية دونا
 خلينا نتفرج على الاخوان والسلفين فى الانتخابات


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2012)

* شرير يا حسبووو  *


----------



## grges monir (1 أبريل 2012)

انا لا
بس عاوز ين نشوف العسكرى بيخرج المسلسل ازاى؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2012)

*ادينا بنتفرج يا حسبووو اما نشوف اخرتها ايه *


----------



## bob (1 أبريل 2012)

* قال إن شقيقته أمريكية 
   						أبوإسماعيل:والدتى حملت "جرين كارد" أمريكيًا *
*نفى الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل المرشح  المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية ما تررد  بشأن حصول والدته على الجنسية  الأمريكية، مشيرا إلى أن والدته كانت حاصلة  "الجرين كارد الأمريكى" الذى  يعفيها من الحصول على تأشيرة دخول ويعيطيها   الحق فى الإقامة فى أمريكا  ولكنها لم تحصل على الجنسية الأمريكية نهائيا.
 	وأضاف أبو إسماعيل فى بيان له منذ قليل قائلا: بشأن  مايثار عن جنسيه  السيدة والدتى رحمها الله بأنى على سبيل القطع الكامل فإن  والدتى مصرية  مولودة فى مصر وعاشت فى مصر وتوفيت عن بضعة وستين عاما".
	وأشار أبو إسماعيل إلى أنه نظرا لأن شقيقته المصرية المتزوجة من طبيب مصرى   والذي أنهي دراسته العليا بأمريكا منذ كان عمرها 17 سنة وهى مقيمة فى   أمريكا لمدة حوالى 23 سنة فاكتسبت شقيقته الجنسية الأمريكية وذلك فى الوقت   الذى كانت والدته تقوم بزيارات إلى هناك وحصلت بسبب هذه الزيارات  وجنسية   ابنتها الأمريكية على "الجرين كارد الأمريكى" الذى يعفيها من الحصول على   تأشيرة دخول ويعيطيها الحق فى الإقامة فى أمريكا ولكنها لم تحصل على   الجنسية الأمريكية.
	وأضح المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة بأنه بناء على ذلك يكون كل ماتعلق بهذا الأمر   إما أن يكون متعلقا بشقيقته لا بوالدته وإما أن يكون متعلقا بوالدته  فيكون  خاصا بحق إقامة وليس بجنسية.
	واختتم أبو إسماعيل بيانه بأنه يرجوا أن يكون ذلك معلوما للجميع كما أنه   نظرا لأن المعلومات قطعية وليس فيها أى شك فإنه سيقوم برفع دعوى قضائية   أمام مجلس الدولة فور ظهور أى شىء فيه رائحة زعم غير هذا الذى ذكره من   البيان.*


----------



## fouad78 (1 أبريل 2012)

أنا ضعت في أخبار الرئاسة في مصر
فهل هذا التوهان مقصود؟
يعني معقول هم لا يعلمون إذا كانت والدته أجنبية أم ليست أجنبية؟
وهل أيضاً لا يعلمون إذا كان (الشاطر) كمحكوم يحق له الترشيح أم لا؟
لا أدري لماذا ولكني أراها فقط متاها يُدخلوا بها الشعب المصري من أجل شيء آخر أنا لا أعرفه

على كل حال نسأل الله أن يخرج من الجافي حلاوة
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2012)

fouad78 قال:


> أنا ضعت في أخبار الرئاسة في مصر
> فهل هذا التوهان مقصود؟
> يعني معقول هم لا يعلمون إذا كانت والدته أجنبية أم ليست أجنبية؟
> وهل أيضاً لا يعلمون إذا كان (الشاطر) كمحكوم يحق له الترشيح أم لا؟
> ...



*أنها ألاعيب أنتخابية حقيرة يقوم بها المجلس العسكر والأخوان الكذابيين والسلفيين*


----------



## fouad78 (1 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنها ألاعيب أنتخابية حقيرة يقوم بها المجلس العسكر والأخوان الكذابيين والسلفيين*


أنا معك هي ألاعيب، ولكن ما الغاية منها؟
فعلا غريب​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2012)

fouad78 قال:


> أنا ضعت في أخبار الرئاسة في مصر
> فهل هذا التوهان مقصود؟
> يعني معقول هم لا يعلمون إذا كانت والدته أجنبية أم ليست أجنبية؟
> وهل أيضاً لا يعلمون إذا كان (الشاطر) كمحكوم يحق له الترشيح أم لا؟
> ...



*منذ دقائق كانت منى الشازلى بتقول من يعتقد انه فاهم ما يحدث ف مصر فهو مخطىء
هذا هو الوضع الحالى لا احد يفهم اى شىء ويبدوو انه بالطبع مقصود *


----------



## rania79 (1 أبريل 2012)

سحلت دماغنا ياسمعة انت والحجة ماريا امك
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## fouad78 (1 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *منذ دقائق كانت منى الشازلى بتقول من يعتقد انه فاهم ما يحدث ف مصر فهو مخطىء
> هذا هو الوضع الحالى لا احد يفهم اى شىء ويبدوو انه بالطبع مقصود *


مع الأسف
على كل حال أنا كلي ثقة أنها فقط مرحلة البداية وستعود مصر إلى مجدها السابق بل وأفضل باذن الرب
دائماً مرحلة الولادة الجديدة صعبة
صلواتنا وقلوبنا معكم
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2012)

fouad78 قال:


> أنا معك هي ألاعيب، ولكن ما الغاية منها؟
> فعلا غريب​



*لعبة أصحاب المصالح .... من المستفيد من ضياع مصر وخرابها 

1- دول الخليج ..... للحفاظ على عروش حكامها
2- إسرائيل ..... حكم البلاهاء لمصر يعد دعم لها وضمان لآمنها
3- أميركا .... الحفاظ على بدوية الحكم الخليجى للحفاظ على بترول المنطقة

الخونة الذى يديرون الدفة: المجلس العسكر
الأراجوز المستخدم: التيارات الإسلامية
*


----------



## fouad78 (1 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لعبة أصحاب المصالح .... من المستفيد من ضياع مصر وخرابها
> 
> 1- دول الخليج ..... للحفاظ على عروش حكامها
> 2- إسرائيل ..... حكم البلاهاء لمصر يعد دعم لها وضمان لآمنها
> ...



نفس السيناريو بسوريا مع اختلاف الأسلوب (باستثناء المجلس العسكري)​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 أبريل 2012)




----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 أبريل 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2012)

fouad78 قال:


> نفس السيناريو بسوريا مع اختلاف الأسلوب (باستثناء المجلس العسكري)​



*تمام .... وهذا يفسر رغبة السعودية لتسليح المنشقين فى سوريا ... ومباركة أميركا لصعود التيار الإسلامى .... رغم العداء الأيدلوجى معه*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (1 أبريل 2012)

اعتقد ان التلفزيون المصرى كذب هذا الخبر


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 أبريل 2012)

*سليم العوا اكد الخبر في حوار له 
انها فعلا لها جواز سفر امريكي
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 أبريل 2012)

Mina The Coptic قال:


> اعتقد ان التلفزيون المصرى كذب هذا الخبر


*عاااجل عاااجل جدااا العوا و على مسئوليته يعلن على الهواء و يؤكد الحقيقه على جنسيه والده ابو اسماعيل المرشح للرياسه 

*[YOUTUBE]L2jY9aNjdrk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أبريل 2012)

ما الجدع ده يحط صورة جواز امه ونخلص !!!!
فقلة اية اللى احنا فيها دى ؟؟هما يقولوا آه وهو يقول لأ ...


----------



## happy angel (1 أبريل 2012)

* بعد ماكان  الامريكان كفرة وجوزة الطيب حرام تطلع الست الحاجة امريكانبة*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 أبريل 2012)

*يالهووووووووى .. لو طلعت مامته امريكانية*
*ياشماتة طنط ظاظا فيه :t23:*​


----------



## bob (2 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ما الجدع ده يحط صورة جواز امه ونخلص !!!!
> فقلة اية اللى احنا فيها دى ؟؟هما يقولوا آه وهو يقول لأ ...


*انت بتقول ايه يا عبود صورة الحجة دي عورة :59:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *يالهووووووووى .. لو طلعت مامته امريكانية*
> *ياشماتة طنط ظاظا فيه :t23:*​



*حد هنا بينده عليا :59: ؟؟ ههههههه*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حد هنا بينده عليا :59: ؟؟ ههههههه*


*هوا فيه حد (او اى يوم تختاريه انتى) غيرك هنا ياطنط .. لسه باقول لنفسى لو طلعت مامته امريكاية .. هاخش على المنتدى زائر*
*على بال طنط ماتنسى .. او ادارى فى اى قسم فاضى واخدلى تعسيلة ههههههه *
*يالا محدش بياكلهابالساهل *​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *هوا فيه حد (او اى يوم تختاريه انتى) غيرك هنا ياطنط .. لسه باقول لنفسى لو طلعت مامته امريكاية .. هاخش على المنتدى زائر*
> *على بال طنط ماتنسى .. او ادارى فى اى قسم فاضى واخدلى تعسيلة ههههههه *
> 
> *يالا محدش بياكلهابالساهل *​


*وعلى فكرة اعتقد انه كاذب .. لانه عمال يقول .. انا ماما اتولدت هنا و عاشت هنا وماتت هنا .. ودى مؤشرات تمهد لعذر قادم*
*فلو كان صادقا لقال .. اللى عنده ورقة يطلعها*
*ويسكتتتتتتتتتت .. والله واعلم*​


----------



## bob (2 أبريل 2012)

*يبقي يقعد في حته طراوة جنب اخوه البلكيمي و اخواته في الاخوان اهو كلهم كدابين زي بعض
*


----------



## عمرو حسن (2 أبريل 2012)

يا ريت ماترموش حد بالكذب غير لما الحقيقة تبان ايه هو خلاص اللاستاذ حازم ابو اسماعيل بقى تريقتكم ولا ايه ان شاء الله ربنا ينصره والحقيقة تبان


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

يخسارة الاعلانات اللى عاملها
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## هالة الحب (2 أبريل 2012)

نصلى لربنا انه يخلصنا منه ومن امثاله قولوا أمين


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2012)

عمرو حسن قال:


> يا ريت ماترموش حد بالكذب غير لما الحقيقة تبان ايه هو خلاص اللاستاذ حازم ابو اسماعيل بقى تريقتكم ولا ايه ان شاء الله ربنا ينصره والحقيقة تبان



*هو اللى عمل فى نفسه كده ... عمال يهاجم أمريكا وأمه وأخته وأخيه عايشين هناك ومعهم جنسية امريكانى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2012)

*كشفت مصادر مطلعة أن د. نوال عبد العزيز والدة المرشح الرئاسى حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل الراحلة دخلت القاهرة قبل وفاتها قادمة من ألمانيا يوم 16 أغسطس عام 2009 بجواز سفر أمريكى برقم 500611598.

وقالت المصادر فى تصريحات خاصة لجريدة "الأخبار" اليوم الأحد إن تلك المعلومات لو تم توثيقها رسميا فإنها ستطيح بفرص بقاء أبو إسماعيل فى سباق الرئاسة.
وأضافت المصادر أن حصول شقيقية المرشح السيدة حنان أبو إسماعيل وزوجها محسن حمزة وأولادهم الأربعة وكذلك شقيقه أحمد أبو إسماعيل وأولاده السبعة على جنسية أمريكية ليس عائقا أمام ترشحه.
ومن جانبه وصف أبو إسماعيل الحملات التى تشن ضده بأنها نكتة يسعد بها، مؤكدًا أن والدته لا تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية وأنها مصرية خالصة.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أبريل 2012)

عمرو حسن قال:


> يا ريت *ماترموش حد* *بالكذب غير* لما الحقيقة تبان ايه هو خلاص اللاستاذ حازم ابو اسماعيل بقى تريقتكم ولا ايه ان شاء الله ربنا ينصره والحقيقة تبان


*ماحدش رمى حد بالكذب ...*
*هنا بننقل أخبار من مصادرها*
*وبنجيب المصدر اللى قال صوت وصورة وكتابة ...*
*ولو طلع كاذب زى البلكيمى ؟*
*تعمل أية ؟؟ ..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إن تلك المعلومات لو تم توثيقها رسميا فإنها ستطيح بفرص بقاء أبو إسماعيل فى سباق الرئاسة.*


لأ ...مش تطيح بيه فقط يا أستاذنا ...
*دى ليها عقوبة جنائية ....إن شاء الله*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> لأ ...مش تطيح بيه فقط يا أستاذنا ...
> *دى ليها عقوبة جنائية ....إن شاء الله*


*الاخوان طلعوا كدابين .. و كمان ابو اسماعين ربنا يستر و يطلع صادق .. دا حبيبى وهو اللى هايقف امام الدولة الاحوانية .. *​


----------



## grges monir (2 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *الاخوان طلعوا كدابين .. و كمان ابو اسماعين ربنا يستر و يطلع صادق .. دا حبيبى وهو اللى هايقف امام الدولة الاحوانية .. *​


اة هايقف ضد الد ولة الاخوانية بدولة سلفية
لا ياعم دة الشاطر ارحم ههههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 أبريل 2012)

grges monir قال:


> اة هايقف ضد الد ولة الاخوانية بدولة سلفية
> لا ياعم دة الشاطر ارحم ههههههه


*مشكلتك ياجرجس انك خايف من السلفى وفاكره بعبع .. مع ان السلفى صريح .. ومش بتاع لف و دوران .. يعنى ممكن قرايته بسهوله *
*عكس الاخوانجى .. لبط و متعرفش تاخد معاه*
*لا حق ولا باطل .. كل ماشوف ابوبركه بيتكلم*
*بقول ايه دا .. لبلب و جاهز لاى رد .. *
*انا بالمناسبة لا دا ولا دا ..*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2012)

*الشيخ طارق يوسف امام مسجد ببروكلين حالا بيؤكد للابراشى ع دريم (وهو تلميذ ابو حازم )ان فعلا أمه حاصله ع الجنسيه الامريكيه وان اسرته حذرته كتير من الاستمرار ف الكذب !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 أبريل 2012)

عقبال كل الاسلامين يبعدوا عنينا انهم شياطين


----------



## oesi no (2 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يستر وميخرجش من انتخابات الرئاسه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الشيخ طارق يوسف امام مسجد ببروكلين حالا بيؤكد للابراشى ع دريم (وهو تلميذ ابو حازم )ان فعلا أمه حاصله ع الجنسيه الامريكيه وان اسرته حذرته كتير من الاستمرار ف الكذب !!!!!!!!!!*


*انا اتوقع .. انه لما تبان الحقيقة*
*اما انه يظل ينكر و يقول ان دا ملعوب امريكى*
*او يعتذر للناس و يبدى ندمه .. هذا اذا ثبت كذبه *

*ورجائى ان محدش يدى صوته لا للشاطر او ابو الفتوح .. وخلينا كلنا نركز على عمرو موسى .. وامرنا لله فى العجوز المخضرم دا .. بس على الاقل ممكن يعمل حاجة مع الاخوان  ومعلش يابوسماعين سامحنى بقى .. ربنا عايز كدا *​


----------



## grges monir (2 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *مشكلتك ياجرجس انك خايف من السلفى وفاكره بعبع .. مع ان السلفى صريح .. ومش بتاع لف و دوران .. يعنى ممكن قرايته بسهوله *
> *عكس الاخوانجى .. لبط و متعرفش تاخد معاه*
> *لا حق ولا باطل .. كل ماشوف ابوبركه بيتكلم*
> *بقول ايه دا .. لبلب و جاهز لاى رد .. *
> *انا بالمناسبة لا دا ولا دا ..*​


لا مش خايف ياسر صدقنى 
 بس انا شايف افكارهم سورى  يعنى متخلفة ورجعية للغاية
هترجع بينا لورا قوى 
لا يدركوا شىء عن اسمة السياسة والمصالح المشتركة
اسقاط الدين بتعاليمة على مجتمع يضم كافة الاطياف هو ما يفهموة فقط ويروا انة هذة هى السياسة !!!!!!!!! وهذا فى حد ذاتة كارثة


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 أبريل 2012)

grges monir قال:


> لا مش خايف ياسر صدقنى
> بس انا شايف افكارهم سورى يعنى متخلفة ورجعية للغاية
> هترجع بينا لورا قوى
> لا يدركوا شىء عن اسمة السياسة والمصالح المشتركة
> اسقاط الدين بتعاليمة على مجتمع يضم كافة الاطياف هو ما يفهموة فقط ويروا انة هذة هى السياسة !!!!!!!!! وهذا فى حد ذاتة كارثة


*اللى بيقعد على الكرسى بيلحس كل اللى فات .. مانت عندك بكار اهو لابس بدله هو و معظم السلفيين .. واخر انتكه .. كل اللى انت*
*سامعه دا كلام للاستهلاك المحلى وجذب العامة .. وبعدين اطياف ايه .. انا مشفتش غير تلات اطياف .. طيف الاسلام و طيف المسيحية وطيفك لما جالى فى المنام ياغالى ههههه *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الشيخ طارق يوسف امام مسجد ببروكلين حالا بيؤكد للابراشى ع دريم (وهو تلميذ ابو حازم )ان فعلا أمه حاصله ع الجنسيه الامريكيه وان اسرته حذرته كتير من الاستمرار ف الكذب !!!!!!!!!!*


*أم طارق ؟*!


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *مشكلتك ياجرجس انك خايف من السلفى وفاكره بعبع .. مع ان السلفى صريح .. ومش بتاع لف و دوران .. يعنى ممكن قرايته بسهوله *
> *عكس الاخوانجى .. لبط و متعرفش تاخد معاه*
> *لا حق ولا باطل .. كل ماشوف ابوبركه بيتكلم*
> *بقول ايه دا .. لبلب و جاهز لاى رد .. *
> *انا بالمناسبة لا دا ولا دا ..*​



*السلفيين ارهابيين
الاخوان نصابين

فمن ستختار*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *السلفيين ارهابيين*
> *الاخوان نصابيين*
> 
> *فمن ستختار*


*المسيحية ان شاء الله *


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]n89wNlc4WhI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2012)

*كد الشيخ طارق يوسف، إمام مسجد أولي الألباب ببروكلين وتلميذ والد حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، أن والدة أبو إسماعيل حاصلة على الجنسية الأمريكية وأنه يستطيع إثبات ذلك بميعاد حصولها عليها.

وطلب يوسف من أبو إسماعيل، في مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامي وائل الإبراشي في برنامج الحقيقة، علي قناة دريم "إن كان صادقا أن يقول "لعنة الله عليا إن كنت كاذبا ولا أعلم أن أمي حاصلة على الجنسية الأمريكية"، مضيفاً "هو يكذب وهو يعلم ذلك".

وقال يوسف "إن أبو إسماعيل لا يهتم بدماء الناس، حيث يسقطون قتلى وهو يقول لا يهم هم يموتون طبيعي، بينما أبوه كان يقول إنني اضن بالدم المصري على السلاح المصري وهو يفض مظاهرات جامعة القاهرة عندما قال السادات لا دين في السياسة، ولا سياسة في الدين عام 1978، 1979م".

وأضاف "الابن يترخص في الدماء والأب يحرص على الدماء، يجب عليه أن يتوقف ويعتزل ولا يتحدث باسم الإسلام، أمس البلكيمي يكذب واليوم حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل يكذب".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أم طارق ؟*!



*ههههههههه اااااه مراة بتاع الكشرى :smile02*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 أبريل 2012)

*اخر الاخبار (لسه طالعه من الفرن)*
*===================*​شن أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل المرشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية هجوما شرسا على الشيخ طارق يوسف الذي اتهم أبو أسماعيل بالكذب فيما يتعلق بجنسية والدته.​​​وقال أنصار الشيخ حازم إن الشيخ طارق يوسف شيعي رافضي حاقد على أهل السنّة، واستشهدوا بتصريحاته لصحيفة "المصري اليوم" في عام 2008 والتي قال فيها إنه محسوب على التيار الشيعي الرافضي، وأكد أنصار أبو إسماعيل أن الشيخ طارق انتقد أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب وقال عنه إنه كذاب، وعطّل أحكام الله تعالى.​​​وكان الإعلامي وائل الإبراشي قد أجرى مداخلة هاتفية مع الشيخ طارق يوسف إمام مسجد "أولي الألباب" في بروكلين بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وقال يوسف إن أبو إسماعيل كاذب، وأنه يعلم جيدا أن والدته تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية.​​​وفي سياق آخر، أشار بعض النشطاء الإسلاميين إلى أن الشيخ طارق يوسف كان عضوا سابقا وقياديا في جماعة الإخوان المسلمين إلا أنه انشق عن الجماعة، وشن هجوما شرسا عليها.​​​رابط تصريحات الشيخ طارق يوسف على المصري اليوم:​​​http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=112687&IssueID=1097​​​رابط حوار للشيخ طارق يوسف على موقع صوت العرب:​​​http://arabvoice.com/26567​​​

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - حازمون:طارق يوسف شيعى حاقد​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أبريل 2012)

*بدأنا ( كالعادة ) فى تبادل الأتهامات والتكفيرات ...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2012)

*أكد الشيخ جمال صابر المدير التنفيذى لحملة "لازم حازم"، إحدى الحملات الشعبية لدعم حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، أنه أجرى اتصالا هاتفيا مع المرشح الرئاسى قبل ساعات بالتزامن مع اللقاء الذى عقده مع مجلس إدارة الدعوة السلفية بالإسكندرية، مشيرا إلى أن أبو إسماعيل أكد له بشكل قاطع أنه لن ينسحب من سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية.

 وأضاف صابر، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع": أبو إسماعيل لن ينسحب ولن يخيب آمال الملايين الذين يقفون وراءه، موضحا أنه يستعد لعقد اجتماع موسع مع أنصاره، تحت عنوان "كيف نقود المرحلة القادمة؟".

وحول المعلومات التى تشير إلى أن الدعوة السلفية طالبت أبو إسماعيل بالانسحاب لصالح الشاطر فى اجتماعه معهم اليوم، أوضح صابر أن أبو إسماعيل يتعرض لضغوط شديدة لإجباره على الانسحاب من السباق الرئاسى، إلا أنه لن يخضع لهذه الضغوط، قائلا "من الطبيعى أن تسعى القوى الإسلامية لوحدة الصف، لكنى أقول للجميع إن الذى أحدث الفتنة هم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بإعلانهم ترشيح خيرت الشاطر، رغم أن الأمر كان قد استتب للشيخ حازم، وهم الذين يجب عليهم التراجع وليس الشيخ حازم".

وفى الوقت نفسه شن صابر هجوما عنيفا على محمد سليم العوا المرشح "المحتمل" لرئاسة الجمهورية، بسبب تصريحاته التى أكد فيها أنه يمتلك وثائق رسمية تثبت أن والدة أبو إسماعيل أمريكية، واصفا تصريحاته بالمؤامرة.

وتابع صابر، قائلا "هذا هو الفارق بين أبو إسماعيل وغيره من المرشحين فعلى الرغم من أنه يعلم الكثير مما يقدح فى باقى المرشحين، فإنه لم يسئ لأحد ودعنى أتساءل كيف حصل العوا على المستندات الرسمية الذى يزعم أنها بحوزته؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2012)

*هو انتوا لسه مش عارفين امه اصلها ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هو انتوا لسه مش عارفين امه اصلها ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> *



*لسة المجلس العسكرى ناصب السيرك ....*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2012)

*استاذ خريت هو الريس القادم
الاخوان عايزين كدا , وطبعا دا من شرع رابونا  
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2012)

*رفض المستشار حاتم بجاتو، أمين عام اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، ما جاء على الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، وإشارته إلى تعنت اللجنة معه في منحه خطابا لمصلحة الجوازات للاستفسار عن جنسية والدته، لتوفير الوقت، وإتاحة الفرصة أمامه للطعن على قرار استبعاده إن حدث.

وقال «بجاتو» في تصريحات خاصة لـ«المصري اليوم»، إن «اللجنة لم تتعنت مع أحد، ونحن المخولون بالتعامل مع كافة الجهات، ولن نعطيه أو غيره من المرشحين خطابات»، وأكد أن فترة الطعون والتظلمات ستكون متاحة لإتخاذ أي إجراء قانوني، وتابع: «ونحن وعدناه أنه بمجرد وصول رد من الجهات المعنية سيتم إبلاغه به حتى قبل انتهاء فترة الترشح».

وأشار إلى أن اللجنة استعجلت كلا من وزارتي الخارجية والداخلية، ظهر الإثنين، للرد على طلبات اللجنة بالاستعلام عن المرشحين وجنسيات آبائهم.

وأضاف أمين عام اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، أن اللجنة لن تخاطب السفارة الأمريكية بشأن جنسية والدة أبو إسماعيل، مرجعاً السبب في ذلك إلى أن وزارة الخارجية هي «المختصة بالقيام بذلك».

وأكد «بجاتو» أن الإقرار الذي قدمه أبو إسماعيل بشأن جنسيته ووالديه، لم يتضمن الحديث عن أشقائه «لأنه لا مشكلة في حمل أي منهم جنسية أجنبية»، رافضاً التعقيب في الوقت نفسه، على الحديث التليفزيوني لأئمة أحد المساجد الأمريكية، الذي وصف نفسه بأنه أحد تلاميذ الشيخ صلاح أبو إسماعيل، والد المرشح المحتمل، الذي اتهم فيه المرشح المحتمل بالكذب.

وقال «بجاتو»: «لن ندخل في جدل مع أحد من المرشحين، ولن أتحدث في هذا الأمر مجدداً.. نحن قضاة واللي عايز يثق فينا يثق واللي مش عاجبه القانون يروح يغيره».*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2012)

*يا خبر النهارده بفلوس ....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *رفض المستشار حاتم بجاتو، أمين عام اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، ما جاء على الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، وإشارته إلى تعنت اللجنة معه في منحه خطابا لمصلحة الجوازات للاستفسار عن جنسية والدته، لتوفير الوقت، وإتاحة الفرصة أمامه للطعن على قرار استبعاده إن حدث.*


 *أستهبال أبن عم أستعباط ...*
*رئيس جمهورية قادم ولا يفقه فى أبسط مبادئ القانون شئ (!!)*
*أو أبسط مبادئ التعاملات الحكومية ؟؟ *


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2012)

*يفهم فى ايه يا عبوووووووووووود 
دا واحد فتح دكان محاماة وفشل
تخيل لما يبقى رئيس دولتنا المبجل صايع مش لاقى حاجة يشتغلها بعد لما قفل دكانة المحاماة راح لبس جلباية وقفطان وقعد يفتى على القنوات السلفية
هى دا رئيس مصر
عالم زبالة وشعب متخلف 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2012)

*طيب شفتم ده ؟؟؟

[YOUTUBE]eNdvg3Q2M3A&feature=player_embedded
[/YOUTUBE]
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أبريل 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يفهم فى ايه يا عبوووووووووووود *


*على فكرة كشف التحركات لا يستغرق سوى ساعة ( بدون المعلوم ) وبضع دقائق بالمعلوم ...*
*ويوم واحد فقط بالنسبة للمراسلات الحكومية لو أرسل مع مخصوص ..*
*كشف التحركات يشمل :*
*تاريخ المغادرة - تاريخ الدخول - رقم رحلة الطيران وأسم الشركة - نوع جواز السفر ورقمه (!!)*
*ولو عايز تعرف دخلت الحمام وأنت على الطيارة كام مرة ...*
*بيطلع برضه ...:ura1:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2012)

*في حوار خاص مع موقع مصراوي شن الشيخ طارق يوسف، إمام مسجد أولي الألباب في بروكلين، هجوما شديدا على المرشح الرئاسي حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل متهما إياه بالكذب وتضليل المصريين في قضية جنسية والدته.

وقد فجر الشيخ طارق يوسف مفاجأة أخرى وهي أن لحازم أخ آخر اسمه أحمد يحمل الجنسية الأمريكية والكندية معا ويعمل ويعيش في كاليفورنيا مع أخته 'حنان' التي تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية أيضا.

وأكد الشيخ طارق أن والدة الشيخ أبو إسماعيل كانت تقيم إقامة دائمة في منزل السيدة 'حنان' وقد حصلت على الجنسية الأمريكية عام 2005 بعد أن قضت خمسة أعوام حاملة  'الجرين كارد' ويعد أن استوفت شروط الحصول على الجنسية الأمريكية.

وقد تحدى الشيخ طارق يوسف الشيخ حازم من خلال موقع مصراوي أن يجعل أخته حنان أو أخيه أحمد اللذان يعيشان في كاليفورنيا أن يصدرا بيانا ينفون حصول والدتهم على الجنسية الأمريكية أو حملها لجواز سفر أمريكي منذ عام 2005 مضيفا أن أخته 'حنان' تمر بأزمة نفسية وضيق شديد من 'كذب' حازم على حد تعبير الشيخ طارق يوسف.

عن علاقته بأسرة الشيخ حازم قال الشيخ طارق يوسف أن الشيخ 'صلاح أبو إسماعيل' والد الشيخ حازم كان يعتبره 'عكازه' وكان يفضله على ابنه 'حازم' وكان يقول له 'لولا التبني لاتخذتك ولدا لي'.

وتحدى الشيخ طارق يوسف الشيخ حازم في أن ينكر واقعة سفره مع عائلته للعمرة مدللا بواقعة زيارة 'نجم الدين أربكان' للشيخ 'صلاح أبو إسماعيل' والد حازم في غرفته في العمرة ولما أراد أن ينفرد به قال الشيخ 'صلاح أبو إسماعيل' لأردوغان: 'تكلم فليس في الغرفة إلا أبنائي حازم وأحمد وهذا طارق يوسف أعز لدي من أولادي'.

وقال الشيخ طارق يوسف أنه كان يعرف والدة الشيخ حازم معرفة جيدة وكان يعتبرها أما له ولهذا فهو لن يسكت حتى ينتهي 'حازم' من 'كذبه' عليها على حد قوله. متهما الشيخ حازم أنه 'مريض بداء الكذب'.

وعن علاقته بالشيخ حازم قال الشيخ طارق أنه يعرفه جيدا مدللا بواقعة طلب الشيخ 'حازم' من الشيخ 'طارق يوسف' أن يأتي لكاليفورنيا لتغطية غياب شيخ المسجد هناك أثناء سفره.

وعن دوافع خروجه للإعلام واتهام الشيخ حازم بالكذب قال الشيخ 'طارق يوسف' أن دوافعه وطنية لأنه يخشى أن تستغل أمريكا هذا الأمر ويكون هذه ورقة الضغط التي تستخدمها أمريكا ضد الشيخ حازم إذا أصبح رئيسا والتهديد بفضحه وقت اللزوم للرضوخ لإرادتهم، مؤكدا أن إدارة الهجرة الأمريكية هي الجهة الوحيدة التي تملك وثائق تثبت جنسية والدة الشيخ حازم ولايمكن للخارجية المصرية أو المجلس العسكري التأكد من المعلومة من خلال وثائق وزارة الخارجية فقط لأن هناك ملايين المصريين المجنسين بجنسيات أخرى لكنهم يستخدمون جوازات سفر مصرية ووثائق مصرية أثناء تواجدهم بمصر والسلطات والخارجية المصرية لا تعلم عن جنسيتهم أي شيء.

وأعرب الشيخ طارق يوسف عن 'خيبة أمله' في السلطات المصرية التي تتواني عن التدقيق في أمر يهم الأمن القومي وتصديق الشيخ حازم في كلامه الذي 'يضحك' به على عقول البسطاء موهما إياهم أن خلو وثائق وزارة الخارجية المصرية من وثائق تؤكد تجنس أمه يعني أنها لا تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية فمعظم المصريين المجنسين لا يعلنون الخارجية المصرية. مطالبا السلطات المصرية بمخاطبة السفارة الأمريكية في القاهرة لأن السفارة يمكنها طبع صورة من جواز السفر الأمريكي لوالدة حازم.

وعن حياته الشخصية أعلن الشيخ طارق يوسف أنه رفع قضية تعويض ضد الإدارة الأمريكية التي حاولت تجنيده جاسوسا على المسلمين وإرساله إلى باكستان وأنه ينتظر التعويض للرجوع لمصر والإنفاق منه على إنشاء حزب 'الميزان' وربما الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية!*


----------



## عمرو حسن (2 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *السلفيين ارهابيين
> الاخوان نصابين
> 
> فمن ستختار*



السلفيين ليسوا ارهابيين . 
ولقد كان يستطيع عمرو بن العاص عندما فتح مصر ان يجبر مسيحيي مصر على الاسلام ولكنه لم يفعل وقال لهم " لكم دينكم ولي دين" .
كما كان يستطيع صلاح الدين الايوبي  على ان يجبر مسيحيي بيت المقدس على الاسلام ولكنه لم يفعل بالعكس فلقد عاش المسيحيين المصريين وفي بيت المقدس عيشة كريمة في ظل الاسلام ولم يهينهم احد. ارجعوا للتاريخ لكي تعرفوا وكفاكم تعصب اعمى


----------



## bob (2 أبريل 2012)

عمرو حسن قال:


> السلفيين ليسوا ارهابيين .
> ولقد كان يستطيع عمرو بن العاص عندما فتح مصر ان يجبر مسيحيي مصر على الاسلام ولكنه لم يفعل وقال لهم " لكم دينكم ولي دين" .
> كما كان يستطيع صلاح الدين الايوبي  على ان يجبر مسيحيي بيت المقدس على الاسلام ولكنه لم يفعل بالعكس فلقد عاش المسيحيين المصريين وفي بيت المقدس عيشة كريمة في ظل الاسلام ولم يهينهم احد. ارجعوا للتاريخ لكي تعرفوا وكفاكم تعصب اعمى


*اي كلام بيتقال 
يا ريت ترجع انت للتاريخ و شوف عمرو ابن العاص عمل ايه *


----------



## نصر 29 (2 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *اي كلام بيتقال
> يا ريت ترجع انت للتاريخ و شوف عمرو ابن العاص عمل ايه *







> ومماهو جدير بالذكر ان عمرو بن العاص رد الى البابا بنيامين الكنائس التى كان استولى عليها الروم كما سمح له بترميم الكنائس التى هدمت وساعده فى بناء كنيسه جديده فى الاسكندريه واكثر من ذلك قام عمرو بن العاص بتنظيم كل نواحى البلاد الاداريه والمدنيه وبالجمله فان القبط نالوا ايام عمرو بن العاص راحه لم يروهما منذ زمان .



كتاب وطنية الكنيسه المصريه وتاريخها للراهب انطونيوس الانطوانى ص 66  :94:

لتحميل الكتاب :  http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/download/history/kenesawatania.htm


----------



## عمرو حسن (2 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *اي كلام بيتقال
> يا ريت ترجع انت للتاريخ و شوف عمرو ابن العاص عمل ايه *



ط ما تقول انت عمرو بن العاص عمل ايه ؟ هدم كنيسة مثلا  ولا موت الاقباط ولا ايه ؟ ارجع للتاريخ وشوف الكنائس اللي اتنت واللي رممت في عهده . وبعدين نشوف مين اللي بيقول كلام وخلاص


----------



## عمرو حسن (2 أبريل 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> كتاب وطنية الكنيسه المصريه وتاريخها للراهب انطونيوس الانطوانى ص 66  :94:
> 
> لتحميل الكتاب :  http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/download/history/kenesawatania.htm



ومماهو جدير بالذكر ان عمرو بن العاص رد الى البابا بنيامين الكنائس التى كان استولى عليها الروم كما سمح له بترميم الكنائس التى هدمت وساعده فى بناء كنيسه جديده فى الاسكندريه واكثر من ذلك قام عمرو بن العاص بتنظيم كل نواحى البلاد الاداريه والمدنيه وبالجمله فان القبط نالوا ايام عمرو بن العاص راحه لم يروهما منذ زمان .




جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 أبريل 2012)

اخر كلام بقا كانت خناقة بين الشيخ طارق يوسف فى مداخلة تليفونية و كالعادة اكد ان ام حازم ابو اسماعيل امريكية و قال تاريخ ميلادها و قال ان (ابو اسماعيل ) قال سنها غلط !!!! فحسب تصريح ابو اسماعيل ان والدته متوفية عن عمر يناهز 68 عام و فى الحقيقة انها متوفية عن عمر 64 عام !!!!!!!!

و عشان تكمل دخل الاستاذ هانى المسئول عن الحملة الانتخابية للشيخ حازم ابو اسماعيل و كرر ما قيل عن الشيخ طارق انه شيعى !! مش عارفة ايه دخل توجهه الدينى بالحوار بس هو قال كدة و قال انه كاذب 

فدخل الشيخ طارق يوسف و اقسم انه سنى و ليس شيعى !!! و انه مش كداب و عايز ال serial number الخاص بوالدة الشيخ ابو اسماعيل ..فتحجج الاستاذ هانى انه ليس لديه الرقم حالا و لكنه سيعلن عنه قريبا جدا !!

مع العلم ان هذا الرقم يمكن الكشف به عن حقيقة دخول والدة الشيخ حازم بgreen card لامريكا او جنسية امريكية !!!


----------



## نصر 29 (2 أبريل 2012)

عمرو حسن قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي



وجزاك اخى


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> اخر كلام بقا كانت خناقة بين الشيخ طارق يوسف فى مداخلة تليفونية و كالعادة اكد ان ام حازم ابو اسماعيل امريكية و قال تاريخ ميلادها و قال ان (ابو اسماعيل ) قال سنها غلط !!!! فحسب تصريح ابو اسماعيل ان والدته متوفية عن عمر يناهز 68 عام و فى الحقيقة انها متوفية عن عمر 64 عام !!!!!!!!
> 
> و عشان تكمل دخل الاستاذ هانى المسئول عن الحملة الانتخابية للشيخ حازم ابو اسماعيل و كرر ما قيل عن الشيخ طارق انه شيعى !! مش عارفة ايه دخل توجهه الدينى بالحوار بس هو قال كدة و قال انه كاذب
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]YjxMqC9zHBs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أبريل 2012)

عمرو حسن قال:


> السلفيين ليسوا ارهابيين .
> ولقد كان يستطيع عمرو بن العاص عندما فتح مصر ان يجبر مسيحيي مصر على الاسلام ولكنه لم يفعل وقال لهم " لكم دينكم ولي دين" .
> كما كان يستطيع صلاح الدين الايوبي  على ان يجبر مسيحيي بيت المقدس على الاسلام ولكنه لم يفعل بالعكس فلقد عاش المسيحيين المصريين وفي بيت المقدس عيشة كريمة في ظل الاسلام ولم يهينهم احد. ارجعوا للتاريخ لكي تعرفوا وكفاكم تعصب اعمى



*تزوير × تزوير

ممنوع الخروج عن سياق الموضوع .... ابو اسماعيل عاجبك ... اوكى .. انتخبه ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أبريل 2012)

*قالت المتحدثة باسم السفارة الأمريكية فى القاهرة، إنه "لا تعليق" لديها على أزمة جنسية والدة المرشح الرئاسى المصرى حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل التى ينشغل الشارع السياسى المصرى حاليا بكونها تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية من عدمه.

ورفضت المتحدثة باسم السفارة كاترينا جولنر سويت التعليق على الأزمة، قائلة إن الرد المتاح لديها حاليا "لا تعليق".

وتتصاعد أزمة جنسية والدة المرشح الرئاسى المصرى بما يهدد بمنعه من مواصلة السباق الرئاسى الذى يحتل فيه مرتبة متقدمة وفقا لاستطلاعات رأى محلية آخرها استطلاع لمركز "الأهرام" للدراسات السياسية والإستراتيجية حل فيه ثانيا خلف المرشح عمرو موسى، الأمين العام السابق لجامعة الدول العربية.

وتواصل حملة أبو إسماعيل الدعاية الانتخابية رغم الأزمة، حيث ظهر اليوم عدد من أنصاره فيما يعرف بـ"سلاسل أبو إسماعيل" فى حى مدينة نصر، فى حين اجتمع المرشح اليوم مع ممثلين للدعوة السلفية وحزب النور السلفى للاتفاق على دعمهم له، خاصة بعد أن أعلن الإخوان المسلمين ترشيح المهندس خيرت الشاطر.

وتصاعدت الأزمة مساء أمس، بعد سجال تليفزيونى بين المرشح وإمام مسجد أمريكى، قال إنه يعرف عائلته جيدا وتربطه بهم علاقة وطيدة بينما وصفه أبو إسماعيل بأنه كاذب.

كانت اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة نفت الأحد الماضى رسميا تلقيها مستندات رسمية، تفيد بحمل والدة المرشح حازم أبو إسماعيل الجنسية الأمريكية، مشيرة إلى أنها أرسلت لوزارة الخارجية ووزارة الداخلية ممثلة فى مصلحة الجوازات والجنسية رسالتين بشأن جميع المرشحين الذين تقدموا بأوراق ترشحهم حتى الجمعة الماضية وعددهم 7 مرشحين تستعلم عما إذا كانوا هم أو والديهم وزوجاتهم يحملون جنسية غير مصرية. 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

*علمت وكالة ONA  الأخبارية من مصادرها الخاصة أن وزارة الخارجية انتهت بالفعل من إعداد ملف حول جنسية  الدكتور حازم صلاح أبو اسماعيل المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية وأكدت المصادر أن الخارجية تأكدت من نظيرتها الأمريكية أن والدة الشيخ أبو اسماعيل تحمل الجنسية الامريكية منذ إقامتها فى أمريكا*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أبريل 2012)

*يعينى يا ابو اسماعين
والبوسترات دى كلها هنوديها فين دا احنا عايزين 5 سنين دهان شوارع علشان نشيل اثار العدوان
اة فعلا الخبر اتاكد الشيخ السلفى بتاع بيبسى امه طلعت والعياذ بالله امريكية  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أبريل 2012)

*بالذمة دا مش راجل نصاب وكداب وابن ستين هرمة 
يعنى هو مش عارف انه امه معاها الجنسية وعلى فرض انه متخلف ومش عارف جنسية امه  ميعرفش يتصل باخته يسالها يقولها هى مامى خدت الجنسية ولالا
مرة امى مصرية ومرة لا هى خدت جرين بس ومرة على حد علمى هى مخدتش الجنسية ودلوقتى طالع يقولك اصلها مقالتش لوزير الداخلية انها هتتجنس 
وكل دا علشان الشيخ ابو شبشب بصباع عايز يخرب البلد ويقعد على تلها 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أبريل 2012)

*أقام حازم  ابواسماعيل المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية دعوى قضائية أمام مجلس الدولة طالب  فيها بإصدار حكم قضائى بإلغاء قرار وزير الداخلية اعتبار والدته نوال  عبدالعزيز عبدالعزيز نور مزدوجة الجنسية وسبق وأن حملت الجنسية الأمريكية.
وطالب أبو إسماعيل بإلزام  وزير الداخلية بتسليمه وتسليم رئيس اللجنة القضائية المشرفة على انتخابات  رئيس الجمهورية وثيقة رسمية تفيد أن والدته لم تحمل جنسية أى دولة أخرى غير  المصرية.
وقال أبو إسماعيل إنه تقدم للترشيح لانتخابات الرئاسة فى 31 مارس الشهر  الماضى وتردد فى وسائل الإعلام أن والدته تحمل الجنسية الامريكية واعتقد ان  هذه إشاعات جاءت من الجهات الأمنية لهذا تقدم بطلب الى رئيس اللجنة العليا  للانتخابات الرئاسية يطلب إيفاد مندوب من اللجنة الى مصلحة الجوازات  والهجرة للاستعلام عن جنسية والدته والتأكد من أنها مصرية الجنسية خالصة  ولم تحمل أى جنسية أخرى.
وأوضح أن هدفه من هذا الطلب أن لا يصدر رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات  الرئاسية قرارا باستبعاده ولا يستطيع أن يطعن على هذا القرار لأن الإعلان  الدستورى حصن قرارات هذه اللجنة من الطعن عليها أمام المحاكم.
وأكد ابو اسماعيل ان محاميه ذهب للاستعلام عن جنسية والدته من مصلحة  الجوازات وفوجئ برد المصلحة بأن والدته التى توفيت وهى فى السبعين من عمرها  حملت وثيقة سفر أمريكية قبل وفاتها بأربعة أشهر.
وأكد ابو إسماعيل ان قرار وزارة الداخلية بأن والدته تحمل وثيقة سفر  أمريكية باطل ومخالف للقانون والدستور فقانون الجنسية المصرى يلزم الحصول  على إذن من وزير الداخلية قبل التجنس بجنسية أخرى غير المصرية وهذا لم يحدث  مع والدته
كما أكد ابو إسماعيل أنه لايجوز ان نعتبر من يحمل وثيقة سفر أمريكية أن يكون أمريكى الجنسية.

الوفد الاليكترونية ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يعنى بجد طلعت طنط امريكانيه
لا وايه مكانش يعرف اوماااااااال عاوز يدير البلد ازاى وهو ميعرفش حاجه عن اهل بيته ده يعنى لو مكانش يعرف فعلا
يعنى هو يا أما مغفل أو كداااب وف الحالتين مينفعش يبقى ريس   بس ممكن نتوسطله ونعينه عمده كفر ابو تشت ههههههههه
بالهنا والشفا يا سومعه ومعلشى يا ياسر بقى ربنا يصبرك ع ما بلاك *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (4 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يعنى بجد طلعت طنط امريكانيه*
> *لا وايه مكانش يعرف اوماااااااال عاوز يدير البلد ازاى وهو ميعرفش حاجه عن اهل بيته ده يعنى لو مكانش يعرف فعلا*
> *يعنى هو يا أما مغفل أو كداااب وف الحالتين مينفعش يبقى ريس بس ممكن نتوسطله ونعينه عمده كفر ابو تشت ههههههههه*
> *بالهنا والشفا يا سومعه ومعلشى يا ياسر بقى ربنا يصبرك ع ما بلاك *


*مضطر .. واسف انى اقول مضطر .. اخش اى *
*قسم فاضى واركن فيه شوية :bomb: .. طيب يادونا طيب .. مش الشاطر جايلك .. هايخليكى تزغرطى بجد .. اشربى بقى .. *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *مضطر .. واسف انى اقول مضطر .. اخش اى *
> *قسم فاضى واركن فيه شوية :bomb: .. طيب يادونا طيب .. مش الشاطر جايلك .. هايخليكى تزغرطى بجد .. اشربى بقى .. *​



*لا اصبررررررررر كل شاطر وله وقعته
 ما هما قالوها زماااان ما يقع الا الشاااطر :fun_lol:
:fun_oops:اوعى بس تركن صف تانى ليقيمواااا عليك الحد ههههههههه*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (4 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا اصبررررررررر كل شاطر وله وقعته*
> *ما هما قالوها زماااان ما يقع الا الشاااطر :fun_lol:*
> *:fun_oops:اوعى بس تركن صف تانى ليقيمواااا عليك الحد ههههههههه*



*ههههههه .. عسولة يادونا *​​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أبريل 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *أقام حازم ابواسماعيل المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية دعوى قضائية أمام مجلس الدولة طالب فيها بإصدار حكم قضائى بإلغاء قرار وزير الداخلية اعتبار والدته نوال عبدالعزيز عبدالعزيز نور مزدوجة الجنسية وسبق وأن حملت الجنسية الأمريكية.*


:new6::new6::new6::new6:
 *



وطالب أبو إسماعيل بإلزام وزير الداخلية بتسليمه وتسليم رئيس اللجنة القضائية المشرفة على انتخابات رئيس الجمهورية وثيقة رسمية تفيد أن والدته لم تحمل جنسية أى دولة أخرى غير المصرية.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**:new6::new6::new6:*​*هو الصنف اللى ماشى اليومين دول فى البلد جاى منين ؟!*


----------



## BITAR (5 أبريل 2012)

*امرأتين حموا مصر من الضياع*

* شجرة الدر*

* لما أخفت خبر موت زوجها عشان الجيش يكمل الحرب*

* وأم حازم أبواسماعيل*​


----------



## BITAR (5 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## bob (5 أبريل 2012)

*زغرطي يا ام اسماعيل ابنك هيروح علي التأهيل :fun_lol:
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-J_INHgtCKo&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2012)

*خالد أبو بكر: حازم أبو إسماعيل قد يواجه اتهاما بالتزوير*

*صرح المحامى خالد أبو بكر عضو الاتحاد الدولى للمحامين، أن إثبات تنقل أى شخص من دولة إلى أخرى عن طريق الحدود الدولية بجواز سفر أمريكى، يقطع دون أدنى شك أنه أمريكى الجنسية، وأن الدول لا تمنح جوازات سفر إلا لمواطنيها، وليس للمقيمين أو الحاصلين على "جرين كارد" بالنسبة لأمريكا الحق فى الحصول على جواز سفر أمريكى. 

وطالب أبو بكر بالتعامل مع هذه القضية باعتبارين: أولا على إنها قضية جنائية يجب التحقيق فيها جنائيا وسؤال أبو إسماعيل عن تهمة التزوير المعنوى وإحالته إلى التحقيق، لسماع أقواله مع كفالة حقه فى الدفاع كاملا، وثانيا: باعتبارها قضية أخلاقية تتمثل فى ادعاء شخصية محل احترام مثل الشيخ حازم كان من المحتمل أن يكون رئيسا لأكبر دولة عربية لولا أن والدته رحمة الله عليها تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية مع علمه بعدم صدق ما يقول وتماديه فى ذلك. 

وأضاف أن والد حازم أبو إسماعيل، هو شخصية لها تاريخ واحترام من الجميع، وأن القارئ لتاريخ أسرة الشيخ حازم لا يملك إلا أن يحترمها، وكان من الأفضل الحفاظ على تاريخ هذا الرجل وعلى وضع تلك الأسرة، وهو ما لم يفعله الشيخ حازم الذى تمادى فى الحجج وآخرها انه لم يكن يعلم بحمل والدته للجنسية، واثقا فى أن أعضاء حملة أبو إسماعيل أنفسهم يريدون فهم الحقيقة ويخشون ربهم ولا يخشون فى الحق أبو إسماعيل. 

وحذر أبو بكر من أن يتم التغاضى عن مثل تلك الأمور كما تم التغاضى عن قضية المستشار عبد المعز إبراهيم وأن تخشى الجهات القضائية شعبية الشيخ حازم وتعمل لها حسابا، مطالبا اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، والقضاء المصرى بتطبيق القانون على الجميع دون تفرقة، وتمنى أبو بكر خروج أبو إسماعيل فورا والاعتذار الصريح للمجتمع المصرى .*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 أبريل 2012)




----------



## نصر 29 (5 أبريل 2012)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 أبريل 2012)

هو لسة بيفلفص ؟؟؟
التلفزيون المصرى اذاعها خلاص ....يشوف شغله مع بجاتو ...
صدمة فى المنتديات الأسلامية جعلتهم يفقدون اعصابهم ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


>



*كاذبون رغم أنف السلفيون*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 أبريل 2012)

​حصلت «المصرى اليوم» على صورة من وثيقة رسمية، صادرة عن سجلات الناخبين بولاية كاليفورنيا الأمريكية، تفيد بأن السيدة نوال عبدالعزيز نور، والدة المرشح للرئاسة حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل، تقدمت بطلب فى 15 يناير 2008، لقيدها بسجل الناخبين بوصفها «مواطنة أمريكية».
وأكدت والدة المرشح الراحلة، فى الطلب، أنها «مواطنة أمريكية» يتجاوز عمرها 18 عاماً عند حلول يوم الانتخاب، وأن محل إقامتها فى مدينة «سانتا مونيكا» بولاية كاليفورنيا، ورقمها البريدى «90403» فيما تم شطب العنوان التفصيلى لمنزلها، والتوقيع المدون بخط يدها، من الوثيقة، مراعاة لقانون سرية المعلومات. كما دونت والدة «أبوإسماعيل» فى الوثيقة رقم هاتفها، وصندوقاً بريدياً آخر لتلقى المراسلات عليه فى مدينة «لوس أنجلوس» يحمل رقم «21643».
وتفيد الوثيقة بأن تاريخ ميلاد «نوال عبدالعزيز نور» 3 نوفمبر 1946، وأنها وقعت على إقرار جاء فيه «أقسم وأؤكد أننى مواطنة فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية».
كما حصلت «المصرى اليوم» على إقرار مختوم من «دين لوجان»، موثق السجلات الرسمى بمقاطعة «لوس أنجلوس»، بتاريخ الخميس  5 أبريل 2012، يقر فيه بصحة الوثيقة والبيانات الواردة فيها، وأنها صورة طبق الأصل من سجلات الناخبين الأمريكيين فى ولاية كاليفورنيا


----------



## grges monir (6 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ​حصلت «المصرى اليوم» على صورة من وثيقة رسمية، صادرة عن سجلات الناخبين بولاية كاليفورنيا الأمريكية، تفيد بأن السيدة نوال عبدالعزيز نور، والدة المرشح للرئاسة حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل، تقدمت بطلب فى 15 يناير 2008، لقيدها بسجل الناخبين بوصفها «مواطنة أمريكية».
> وأكدت والدة المرشح الراحلة، فى الطلب، أنها «مواطنة أمريكية» يتجاوز عمرها 18 عاماً عند حلول يوم الانتخاب، وأن محل إقامتها فى مدينة «سانتا مونيكا» بولاية كاليفورنيا، ورقمها البريدى «90403» فيما تم شطب العنوان التفصيلى لمنزلها، والتوقيع المدون بخط يدها، من الوثيقة، مراعاة لقانون سرية المعلومات. كما دونت والدة «أبوإسماعيل» فى الوثيقة رقم هاتفها، وصندوقاً بريدياً آخر لتلقى المراسلات عليه فى مدينة «لوس أنجلوس» يحمل رقم «21643».
> وتفيد الوثيقة بأن تاريخ ميلاد «نوال عبدالعزيز نور» 3 نوفمبر 1946، وأنها وقعت على إقرار جاء فيه «أقسم وأؤكد أننى مواطنة فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية».
> كما حصلت «المصرى اليوم» على إقرار مختوم من «دين لوجان»، موثق السجلات الرسمى بمقاطعة «لوس أنجلوس»، بتاريخ الخميس  5 أبريل 2012، يقر فيه بصحة الوثيقة والبيانات الواردة فيها، وأنها صورة طبق الأصل من سجلات الناخبين الأمريكيين فى ولاية كاليفورنيا


يعنى نقول كدة  البقاء للة لبوسترات ابو اسماعيل
دة اللى لزقها هايزعل قوى ههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 أبريل 2012)

*أشرب ياشعب ..."هئ" فى صحة الجميع ...*
*هاتوا لنا فرعون ...يابشررررررر ...*
*والله سنتقدم والله سنتقدم والله سنتقدم ...*
*قالوا كيف "ياعبود الله" وانت تدعو لفرعون ؟!*
*قال : أرأيتم فرعون كاذباً ؟*
*قالوا : لا ..*
*قال : أفرأيتموه منافقاً ؟*
*قالوا : لا ..*
*قال : أأمسكتوه سارقاً ؟*
*قالوا : لا ..*
*قال : أسمعتموه يقول ( قال الله وقال الرسول ) ؟*
*قالوا : لا ..بل قال ( قلت أنا ) ...*
*قال : أو جنسية والدته ثابتة وموثقة على الجدران ؟*
*قالوا : بلى*
*قال : فكيف وجدتموها ؟*
*قالوا : فرعونية أبنة فرعون *
*فقال : عليكم بفرعون فعضوا عليه بالنواجذ  ...*
*أخرجه ( عبود بن عبده ) فى صحيح المعابد والأصول *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 أبريل 2012)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى نقول كدة البقاء للة لبوسترات ابو اسماعيل
> دة اللى لزقها هايزعل قوى ههههههههه


*كل خطة ابو اسماعيل كانت خطة تقع فى اطار القانون المصرى .. حيث ان والدته لم تخطر*
*وزير الداخلية .. والحقيقة ياحسبوا لو قال*
*الكلام دا من الاول .. كانت المواضيع يمكن*
*تبقى فى صفه شوية .. للاسف فشلة *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *كل خطة ابو اسماعيل كانت خطة تقع فى اطار القانون المصرى .. حيث ان والدته لم تخطر*
> *وزير الداخلية .. *​


*يبقى وزير الداخلية هو اللى غلطان ...ههههههههه*
*ولو مشيوا ورا كل واحد بيسافر قالوا كبت حريات مخالف للدستور*
*ولو مواطن أخفى جنسية أخرى ...قالوا وزير الداخلية غلطان ومش لذيذ ...*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يبقى وزير الداخلية هو اللى غلطان ...ههههههههه*
> *ولو مشيوا ورا كل واحد بيسافر قالوا كبت حريات مخالف للدستور*
> *ولو مواطن أخفى جنسية أخرى ...قالوا وزير الداخلية غلطان ومش لذيذ ...*


*اعتقد انه هاينسحب النهارده .. ويعتذر كما قلت فى مشاركة من عدة ايام *
*ويبقى 2 اسلاميين و 2 فراعين فى الميدان *
*عليهم العين دلوقتى .. *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 أبريل 2012)

*مين الأتنين فراعين دول ؟!!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (6 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مين الأتنين فراعين دول ؟!!*


اكيد عمر سليمان يقصدة من الاتنين 
ويمكن احمد شفيق واللة اعلم هههههه


----------



## grges monir (6 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *كل خطة ابو اسماعيل كانت خطة تقع فى اطار القانون المصرى .. حيث ان والدته لم تخطر*
> *وزير الداخلية .. والحقيقة ياحسبوا لو قال*
> *الكلام دا من الاول .. كانت المواضيع يمكن*
> *تبقى فى صفه شوية .. للاسف فشلة *​


لا مش فهمت دى ياسر
يعنى لوكانت اخطرت كانت الامور هاتمشى يعنى ؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 أبريل 2012)

grges monir قال:


> لا مش فهمت دى ياسر
> يعنى لوكانت اخطرت كانت الامور هاتمشى يعنى ؟؟؟


*لا .. مش كدا .. كان يقول انها فعلا حاصلة*
*على الجنسية الامريكية ولكن بالمخالفة*
*للقانون المصرى .. لان كيت وكيت*
*ويسيب الناس هى اللى تحكم !!*
*على الاقل كان شكله هايبقى حلو ..*
*لو الناس رفضت .. ومكانوش هايرفضوا*
*على فكرة .. بس هو لعبها غلط*
*السلفيين كما قلت سابقا .. معندهمش دهاء*
*الاخوان .. بيتصوا على طوووول *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 أبريل 2012)

*يعنى يقول : والدتى رحمها الله كانت مخالفة للقانون ؟*
*والا كان عايز يرميها على وزير الداخلية الوحِش ؟!*


----------



## grges monir (6 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *لا .. مش كدا .. كان يقول انها فعلا حاصلة*
> *على الجنسية الامريكية ولكن بالمخالفة*
> *للقانون المصرى .. لان كيت وكيت*
> *ويسيب الناس هى اللى تحكم !!*
> ...


ههههه يعنى كان هايسيب الموضوع لقرار الناس مش الاعلان الدستورى الل وضع ضوابط لانتخاب رئيس الجمهورية
!!!!!! وتم عمل استفتاء علية وانا قلت لا  واللى قاعدين يصوتوا دلوقت  قالوا نعم لان هذا شرع اللة ههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 أبريل 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ههههه يعنى كان هايسيب الموضوع لقرار الناس مش الاعلان الدستورى الل وضع ضوابط لانتخاب رئيس الجمهورية
> !!!!!! وتم عمل استفتاء علية وانا قلت لا واللى قاعدين يصوتوا دلوقت قالوا نعم لان هذا شرع اللة ههههه


*انت واكل فول النهارده ياحسبو !! بقولك يترك *
*القرار للناس يؤيدوه ام لا .. اما طبقا للقانون*
*المصرى فهى محسومة باسقاط اى جنسية اخرى لمن لم يبلغ وزير الداخلية بالجنسية الجديدة المراد اكتسابها .. والست ماتت يعنى*
*حتى لو كانت مخالفة بعدم الابلاغ ستسقط عنها الجنسية واى عقوبة مترتبة على عدم الابلاغ !!! انا بتكلم عن منظره قدام الناس !!*​


----------



## grges monir (6 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *انت واكل فول النهارده ياحسبو !! بقولك يترك *
> *القرار للناس يؤيدوه ام لا .. اما طبقا للقانون*
> *المصرى فهى محسومة باسقاط اى جنسية اخرى لمن لم يبلغ وزير الداخلية بالجنسية الجديدة المراد اكتسابها .. والست ماتت يعنى*
> *حتى لو كانت مخالفة بعدم الابلاغ ستسقط عنها الجنسية واى عقوبة مترتبة على عدم الابلاغ !!! انا بتكلم عن منظره قدام الناس !!*​


هههههههه اكيد واكل فول هناكل اايةفى الصيام يعنى
بس من كلامك انت واكل بتنجان مش فول ياسر ههههههه
يعنى اية يترك القرار للناس يؤيدوة ام لا
طيب ما هو طلع المتحدث الرسمى لحملتة  ولا مش عارف مين وقال لو والدتة معاة الجنسية اليهودية هندعمة برضة ههههههه
انا مقتنع بشخص مش ها تفرق معايا حاجة غير انة يكسب لانى عاوز دة
 ومدام الامر محسوم زيى مبتقول من الجهة القانونية  لية لعبة حاويرينى يا كيكة دى ههههه
الخلاصة نتخيل ان ال80 مليون قالوا مش  مشكلة موضوع الجنسية دى ابو اسماعيل حبيبنا مش حاجة صغيرة دى هتزعلنا منة ههه
القانون قال لا  لايجوز
يبقى اية اهمية ان الناس تقول لا  معاة او لا ضدة
 ولاهم من دة كلة فين الشفافية 
لية الخبث والكذب دة ؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2012)

*ولد من السلفيين من اللى كانوا فى التحرير النهارده قال: لو الدنيا كلها قالت أن ابو اسماعيل كذاب مش هاصدقهم وهاصدقه

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2012)

*أحدث شتيمة في مصر :
 ها أطلع باسبور أمك*


----------

